# What's your hobby to keep boredum away?



## Kiniyeow (Oct 11, 2010)

Just wondering what everyone is doing when your not visiting all the sights and sounds of Chiang Mai. What keeping you occupied during those long rainy days without going bonkers?


----------



## Digitalwolf2017 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow. I guess replying to blogs would not be counted among them... lol.


----------



## duncbUK (Apr 19, 2011)

it's not the most active site in the world.

I used to teach and am going back to teach at the end of the month- partly for something to do- teaching a mere 20 hours in a week is hardly work


----------



## kika83 (Oct 20, 2011)

*massage*

I'd go out and get a massage. It's the cure to everything - including boredom! 
Did you know that 1 hour massage is as good as 8 hours sleep?


----------



## Kiniyeow (Oct 11, 2010)

ok,i guess posting on this and other sites can be considered a hobby along with the occasional massage here and there, but does anyone do any woodworking, painting, building something to pass the time away on those raining days? Lets face it, its been raining cats and dogs in Thailand recently.


----------



## Eyeball97 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd have to say the Internet. A decent internet connection and my media player loaded up with all the current tv series (well, the ones that I watch) updated daily and connected to a plasma, is one of the things kept me sane in Tanzania. Am praying I can get a decent connection in Thailand... Which I'll find out soon enough I'm currently in Muscat on my way there (Chiang Rai) ... 

For the days I don't go out, a few hours catching up with some of my favourite tv series is good enough for me...


----------



## kika83 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Thai Cooking?*

Have you ever tried cooking Thai food? You can go to a class, or just try it at home. It would be a great skill to take home with you!


----------

